# Listening to Led Zeppelin 2...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This was the first album I ever bought.

And it creams everything still.

I love it.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Crackin' album!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And why not, one of the best bands ever


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bloody hippies :wink: :-*


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

That album changed my life. It's the dogs. Still have the rare Atlantic label copy with the error in the titles.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> Bloody hippies :wink: :-*


27in flares, Afghan coats and platform shoes in green leather. So next year's fashion to go with the beards then.

Even growing one myself!

I look like a knob though. :lol:


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember when I was 11yrs old (a loooong time ago now) , and in first year at high-school, a few of us used to go back, at dinner-times, to a mate`s house, eating our trays of chips and gravy LOL, and listening to Led Zeppelin records that he "borrowed" from his older brother.

One rendition of "Black Dog", and "Stairway to Heaven", and that was me done - a Led Zep fan for the rest of my born days ! 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Crackin' album!


Innit! Fab to see you back on here you lovely old bugger!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

dextter said:


> I remember when I was 11yrs old (a loooong time ago now) , and in first year at high-school, a few of us used to go back, at dinner-times, to a mate`s house, eating our trays of chips and gravy LOL, and listening to Led Zeppelin records that he "borrowed" from his older brother.
> 
> One rendition of "Black Dog", and "Stairway to Heaven", and that was me done - a Led Zep fan for the rest of my born days ! 8)


Fabulous!

We started a music club at school. I bought the first Black Sabbath album because I liked the cover. Played it at school and we all loved it. No bass in those school record players....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Things go in circles with me it was endless plays of Eton Rifles, Going Underground and Too Much Too Young at the school disco.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

So now I'm into two Joes. Joe Bonamassa and Joe Satriani.

Plus rediscovering the dogs bollocks of guitar music, Jeff Beck. he's a genius. Try Emotion and Commotion for starters. Brilliant.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Squeeze my lemon!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> So now I'm into two Joes. Joe Bonamassa and Joe Satriani.
> 
> Plus rediscovering the dogs bollocks of guitar music, Jeff Beck. he's a genius. Try Emotion and Commotion for starters. Brilliant.


Hammerhead - What a driving song 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ian_W said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > So now I'm into two Joes. Joe Bonamassa and Joe Satriani.
> ...


These kids have no idea. Joe is king. Bonamassa is licking my balls right now but Satriani cuts it. Pure genius and modern.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

jamman said:


> Bloody hippies :wink: :-*


 :lol:



rustyintegrale said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > Crackin' album!
> ...


You too Rich! :wink: Good to see some of the old faces still hanging around.

Excuse me, I've got some lentils on the boil.....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hippies :wink: :-*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

If you are a guitar fan this is a must .. Nikki Parrot on bass.

TJS


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Led Zep II - great tunes. Have mothership on the sd card in the car. Sing along in traffic - yeah I don't give a shirt who is looking


----------

